# New study on cigarettes: performance enhancing effects on endurance training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New study on cigarettes: performance enhancing effects on endurance training by Anthony Roberts The following study was approved by the Department of Medicine, University of Calgary, Calgary, Alta, and performed by Kenneth Myers, Faculty of Medicine, University of Calgary, 3330 Hospital Dr. NW. ???The devil can cite scripture for his purpose??? -William Shakespeare Performances in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

